# Beer Review: Stone Collaboration Green Tea IPA



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Blog Link:

Booze Review: Stone Collaboration Green Tea IPA | Paul The Polymath

This was an interesting one!!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice review brother! :thumb:


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

Now I can get my purines and antioxidants at once!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nowhere to be found by me! Do you have access to anymore?


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Great review, was currently trying to collect some info on Stone brews! What a coincidence. Can't find them in Canada though, maybe next time I'm down in the States I'll pick some up!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Nowhere to be found by me! Do you have access to anymore?


PM being sent!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Nowhere to be found by me! Do you have access to anymore?


Dogg bombed me with it, i can get a few stone brews here (4 or 5 kinds) but all the special ones/rarer ones i have no chance at all. Dogg lives right by the brewery itself, so he's a lucky bastage!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

He was nice enough to PM me...I have one last hope by me that I hope to visit Wednesday.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Good review Paul.
However, I've been homebrewing for a while, sampled many a local brew haus beer, but I don't think tea and beer would be the best pairing. Especially if you have floaters in the beer. 
Like I said, though, good review.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Good review Paul.
> However, I've been homebrewing for a while, sampled many a local brew haus beer, but I don't think tea and beer would be the best pairing. Especially if you have floaters in the beer.
> Like I said, though, good review.


Thats the crazy thing, I wouldn't either.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Zogg said:


> Thats the crazy thing, I wouldn't either.


Well, I'm sure ol Charlie Papazian and Michael Jackson (the beer brewer, RIP) would at least try...myself, not so sure. Tried a jalapenos brew one time (plus a lot of others), was okay but not my "cup o tea" <see a pun>


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Well, I'm sure ol Charlie Papazian and Michael Jackson (the beer brewer, RIP) would at least try...myself, not so sure. Tried a jalapenos brew one time (plus a lot of others), was okay but not my "cup o tea" <see a pun>


If you ever see it, for like $3, give it a shot 
If anything youre supporting a good cause! :beerchug:

I would love to try japapeno brew om nom


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Sooooo, I swung by BevMo today (a block from my house)..... THEY WERE ALL OUT!!! Ain't getting no mo in either  very very limited brew I guess.

Good thang I have more than one source


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> Sooooo, I swung by BevMo today (a block from my house)..... THEY WERE ALL OUT!!! Ain't getting no mo in either  very very limited brew I guess.
> 
> Good thang I have more than one source


aw lame.

good thing on the source though!


----------

